# "Amazin" Customer Service



## louballs (Mar 20, 2013)

Just received my 6x8 AMNS today. I also ordered 4# of the pitmasters blend. I received oak. Not a big deal at all, i realized it was probably a mistake. I contacted them through email and received a reply in just a few short minutes from the owner telling me that he would be sending me 5#s of what i ordered and to keep the wrong product. I've had my share of bad experiences and always appreciate when someone goes out of their way to make it right. So if this thread helps anyone decide on his units, I hope it sways you in that direction. Thanks Amazen!

Lou


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 20, 2013)

Todd is a good guy.  Sure it was a honest mistake.   I love his products.


----------



## louballs (Mar 20, 2013)

Definitely an honest mistake, I just wanted everyone to know how well it was handled!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 20, 2013)

When I ordered my pellet smoker I got extra pellets that I didn't order.  Free gift I guess.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 20, 2013)

I moved your thread to the "Messages for all Guests and Members" forum because I think everyone should hear this!

And if anyone is wondering what company he is talking about it's:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## seenred (Mar 20, 2013)

louballs said:


> Definitely an honest mistake, I just wanted everyone to know how well it was handled!


Yep...Todd certainly works hard to satisfy every customer.  Not only does he provide awesome products, but he backs them with great customer service...a sadly all too rare trait these days.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 5, 2013)

I ordered some Q-Matz today off the A-Maze-N Products website and a little while ago I received an email that said a part of my payment was being refunded, reason..."difference in shipping"...I have ordered tons of things from tons of websites and always choose my shipping method and I have NEVER NOT ONCE been refunded shipping costs because they found a less expensive way to ship!!!! I have sometimes paid ridiculous shipping to get something, way more than I know what it would cost but paid anyway and NEVER got a refund. So today was a first for me and it just goes to show what an HONEST man Todd Johnson is!!! The refund was only a few dollars and he could have easily kept it and I wouldn't have ever known BUT HE DIDN'T!!!! That few dollars really showed me millions in Honesty and Integrity!!!! Thank You Very Much Todd!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 5, 2013)

A great businessman . Some of these Big Box guys need to learn from him.....


----------



## beernuts (Jun 12, 2013)

Everytime my smokers get fired up one of Todd's products is in the middle of the cook. I have never been disappointed with any of his products and his service is second to none.


----------



## jcj112562 (Jun 16, 2013)

Based on the VAST amount of positive testimonials I saw here, I went ahead and ordered both the flat and tube versions on the smoke generators, and a bunch of pellets.  I figure any business that gets uniformly high priase both for the products and service must be worth supporting, plus it looks like they will make my life easier once I get the smoker set up and start feeding my addiction to tasty animals lovingly cooked with smoke.  Gotta love a 90 pound smoker to assemble, and doctor's orders not to lift or move anything over 20 pounds...*chuckles*


----------



## veryolddog (Jun 16, 2013)

You, know A-MAZE-N Products also sells the Maverick ET 732 and replacement probes and other items as well. Check them out before you go to amazon.com.

Ed


----------



## charcoal junkie (Jun 24, 2013)

I had ordered a Maverick ET 732 right before Fathers Day. When I went to try it out the food probe or food side of unit didn't work. Contacted Todd that Saturday he told me send it back I did last Monday. Got my new one in the mail today with a bag of Pitmaster blend pellets. Great service for sure he has me as a customer for a very long time.


----------



## disco (Jun 24, 2013)

Everyone has commented on the great service. I would just like to point out the great products. I love my pellet smoker.

Disco


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> You, know A-MAZE-N Products also sells the Maverick ET 732 and replacement probes and other items as well. Check them out before you go to amazon.com.
> 
> Ed



:yeahthat:




charcoal junkie said:


> I had ordered a Maverick ET 732 right before Fathers Day. When I went to try it out the food probe or food side of unit didn't work. Contacted Todd that Saturday he told me send it back I did last Monday. Got my new one in the mail today with a bag of Pitmaster blend pellets. Great service for sure he has me as a customer for a very long time.



I love Amazon but I bet they can't turn it around that quick and see if they will give you a Free bag of pellets!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2013)

veryolddog said:


> You, know A-MAZE-N Products also sells the Maverick ET 732 and replacement probes and other items as well. Check them out before you go to amazon.com.
> 
> Ed



Not to mention the *Q-Matz* are the best thing since sliced butter!!!


----------



## akdutchguy (Jun 24, 2013)

When I ordered my amnps it came way faster than I expected. The quality of the product was very high (even though it wasn't made in the USA :( ). The price was right. The only problem I had with it was operator error. I was in a hurry to get some ribs on for dinner when I couldn't find my Bradley cookies to smoke with. I decided to use the pellet smoker. I turned the heat up to 225 not thinking about it. I went to plant some potatoes when I came back to check on the ribs and foil them the smoker door seal had melted and I think element burned out. From the extra heat from the pellets. The amnps worked like a charm, my brain failed me again. 
Jason


----------

